# How to Rotate the Screen on Messenger



## Amberhuff64 (Nov 2, 2021)

How do I get the screen to rotate while I'm on messenger I have an onn gen2


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If your tablet has a gyroscope sensor, (g-sensor) then you turn on screen rotation.
https://www.techrolet.com/2019/03/auto-rotate-android.html

If it isn't working properly, you can download an app on googlplay that will rotate it.


----------

